

Rock Star vs Rock Solid [programmers, and the difference] - JerryH
http://www.jeremyhutchings.com/2009/12/rock-star-vs-rock-solid.html

======
j_baker
For me, this is the key phrase:

"A joy to manage as they typically do 99% of the job for you"

I don't doubt that managers prefer employees that are easier to manage. But is
it really in the _organization's_ best interest?

I don't know thte author, but I've learned not to underestimate what a good
boss can do for an employee. I'm inclined to believe that maybe if the author
gave "rock stars" a bit more attention, he might be surprised at what they can
do.

~~~
JerryH
Typically I've found that the best employees don't need "managing" in the
classic sense, they need facilitation and protecting from the usual
distractions.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Which is why my (a CEO) business card for my new startups says: "chief
janitor". :)

------
btilly
I suspect that one source of the "Rock Star" meme is an inside joke about
rubies being a type of rock.

------
wccrawford
Just because some people refer to themselves as 'rock stars' doesn't mean that
they -are-. 'Rock star' isn't defined like that, and so the whole argument
falls flat. And if those people start calling themselves 'rock solid', this
argument still falls flat.

~~~
JerryH
As said in the post, when people call _themselves_ rock stars there are
problems.

------
neworbit
Rock stars are great when your team is small and tightly-knit. As a rule, they
don't scale. Still often worth making accommodations for them as you grow,
though.

------
gallerytungsten
What this guy describes is just like the actual music business as well.

